# bow choice



## bowj300 (Sep 20, 2009)

When I got serious about shooting, I started out with a reflex grizzly. A couple years later I wanted a faster more level shooting bow, so I bought a mathews switchback. I loved it the shots at 50yrds were a straight flight. Unfortunately I do not have the bow now, I currently shoot a martin cheetah. It is a nice bow, shoots true and was half the price of the mathews. BUT, first theres the speed issue. Not as fast, then theres less kenetic energy. The 50yrd shots look like my arrow is following the curve of a rainbow. I am now looking for a bow that will offer the same quality as the mathews. Without breaking the bank. I have been looking at the following; Martin Firecat, Martin Alien X, and the expensive ones Mathews, Bowtech, and hoyt. Please share your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

i plan on getting into ASA big next year and i'm looking at the Alien-X.... if you get ahold mike/cracker you can buy one and get it crackerized for $750 i think...thats just my two cents


----------



## bowj300 (Sep 20, 2009)

"crackerized for $750" I have heard a lot about this on here but what is it


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pearson makes a real godd bow and there less than the big three you mentioned. with the r2b2 cams is fast


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Take a look at the PSE Bow Madness XL.


----------



## bowtechmaniac (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my money getting a bow crackerized.We did the test on 2 of the same bows at our local bow shop:sad:.1 that had been cracked and 1 from straight from the factory .The factory bow shot 4fps faster than the other.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want speed & a sweet shooting rig you really can't go wrong with anything in the X-force line up. You can also find some sweet deal on them in the classifieds on AT.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i will have to say take a look at the pse line in the X Force line also i have an 07' X Force HF6 and its the best shooter for accuracy and speed that i have owned and great C/S if you need it

Ted


----------

